# The "Dark Side"--- Chef's Choice Sharpeners



## new gyu too (Jul 15, 2013)

I know I'm going into a strong headwind here...but I'm strongly leaning to a CC trizor Model 15 as MY sharpening system....but before I make the final call I wanted to get some input on its limitations and a question about its use with newly purchased knives.

1) with new knives....If I understand correctly...to start with I'd just use slot 3 to start(weekly or bi-weekly)..then every month or 2 use slot 2 and 3....rarely(if ever) use slot 1....or should I re-profile from the begining to take advantage of the "trizor edge"?

2) Is there a type of steel that works best for this sharpener?.....or maybe asked better... types I should avoid? avoid san-mai? High hardness? carbon? Knives over X$?

I'm aware of the end result trade offs this system has...but for a low output home cook who just wants a decent quality knife set with decent sharpness this looks like the way to go....just want to use it the best way with good practical choices based on its limitations.

Thanks for the help/education.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The CC XV Trizor 15 is a good but imperfect sharpener. Ultimate edge quality is "adequate" at best. It's principle value is for people who can't or won't learn to sharpen.

The XV is built to sharpen a particular edge geometry. The geometry is not suitable for some knives; for instance, most German, stainless knives. The "trizor" edge shape is very similar to a convex edge; and shares the same strengths and weaknesses. On the plus side, it is very durable and hard wearing. On the minus, flat bevels feel sharper.

Yes, you should use all three slots the first time you sharpen any knife; and occasionally thereafter -- say every fourth or fifth sharpening. That's because the middle slot will eat into the base of the edge -- further and further with sucessive sharpenings -- and alter the edge geometry.

The "fine" slot doesn't so much sharpen as polish, "touch-up," and true. Keep your CC plugged in and on the counter, and you can use the fine slot instead of a honing rod. This highlights the best thing about a CC -- it's so convenient it gets used.

If you don't want trizor geometry, get one of the two, two-stage 15* CCs. They're less expensive.

I'm not sure whether there's a hardness limitation for the CCs, They use diamond abrasives, so I'd guess not. San-mai, no problem. Carbon, no problem. Stainless, no problem. PMs, don't know. The real limitation is expensive knives and/or knives which are primarily valuable for their edge taking qualities. If you're going to sharpen with a CC don't bother buying a knife like that, and _vice versa_.

When you use a CC, always clean your knives thoroughly before sharpening; be careful to let the clips control the angle; use controlled, gentle pressure; and use controlled, moderate speed, full length of the knife strokes. In other words, follow the instructions.

BDL

BDL

BDL


----------



## new gyu too (Jul 15, 2013)

As always BDL thanks for the quick reply and great explanations and education...A valuable service to all!

So this begs the question: Is the trizor edge the best choice in the CC line up...if you base the product on warranty...it is the "top of the line".....but is its geometry actually the best?

To clarify...my brand new Artifex Gyuto should be "run thru" (according to the manuals instructions-which I'll read 2x 1st) all three stages as soon as it shows signs of dullness?


----------

